
The DAO: Or How a Leaderless Ethereum-Based Organization Raised $50M - adrianmacneil
http://www.coindesk.com/the-dao-just-raised-50-million-but-what-is-it/
======
adrianmacneil
Also, it appears The DAO has now raised over $100M USD:
[https://daohub.org/](https://daohub.org/)

